# These things are awesome , how cool would this be!! MIMIC OCTOPUS



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)




----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

these are wild too


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

okay okay there are lots of cool things out there

c'mon people if you got em post em up

this lung fish 4 years out of water in suspended animation.. that my friend is a wild survival skill


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

I have no idea how to paste stuff with my phone... But Mac... Look up "transformer owl"

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

wicked...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

zoinks


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

Okay, well this was all fun and nice until you posted the toothpick fish...


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

well now you know what happens when you pee in the water in south american water ways..

did you see that sweet shovelnose cat in that vid though , i would love that fish ..anyone have an id because it isnt a standard tiger shovelnose


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

Im so hungover i could really use a frog to quench my thirst


----------

